# Work from 2005 which i've started carry on.



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

First from 2005. Second after 30mins, third after an hour of work (just finished it)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh my god... how fookin good am I? I did that dunken monkey style... lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

See what you mean when you turn it upside down. I'll try soomthin esle now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input Spirit =)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> lol


LOL........


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Cup it around positive energy... or blow it with slow negitive wind?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

From the start (back in 2005) I saw it as some sort of living being... well not being, because it's not self aware... although it has a flow to it, with it being red... you'd think of blood. I do get an relaxing sense while going it... as if i'm "going with the flow". What you say does make sense to me. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

everything is energy, all is matter...

Have you come across the "String theory"? : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/String_theory

I perfer the change I have made to it now =).


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Some dude on T.V was talking about it... and I remember agree with him... but I forgot what he said... =S.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I hope you don't mind Em, but I cropped your pic, polarised it and found a totally different story buried in the picture.
I now have that pic as wallpaper on my phone. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Kewl. So it's totally different. if you get the time... may I see the difference please?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Kewl. So it's totally different. if you get the time... may I see the difference please?


Totally!!
I still think the original is better, I wasn't trying to improve it, I just wanted something a little different for my phone and this looks great.
Just need to add the teeth. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

That really has changed it into something totally different. I really like that BB. No it doesn't matter whether you wanted to improve it or not, you've made something else out of it which makes me happy.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I showed a guy at work and he wants to get it tattooed on his back.
When he gets it done I will post a pic of it.

Are you OK with that Em?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

A guy wants it on him for a life-time? That's interesting because I do like it... although with it being my own work... I tend to see that it needs more work adding to it, I can't see how it can ever be finished.

Yes please show me when it's finished... although it will take some time yeah?

Thanks for making me aware of all of this. It's nice to know.


----------

